# No Scifi on TV!!!



## Dave (Aug 1, 2006)

Who else finds TV boring at the moment?

This time of year is always bad, it being holiday season, but this year it is especially dull. The only thing I'm watching is Lost on Channel 4 in the UK (which the US have already seen.)

I hate Big Brother and reality TV, and there is no drama. Usually the new Saeson of Stargate has started by now, but not this year. There has been no new Star Trek this year, Doctor Who is finished until next year, what am I to do?


----------



## philoSCIFI (Aug 2, 2006)

I found tv boring about a year ago, if not just a few months ago. Its hiatus... the industry has taken a break and have probably started filming for the fall maybe a month or a few months ago. I know how you feel though... I'm usually looking forward to the new fall lineups. 

Definitely know what you mean about reality tv. There is definitely more than enough of it being broadcast now... too bad we watch them anyway. TPTB see the ratings and go... oh... so they like it? Lets make more!


----------



## lazygun (Aug 3, 2006)

As another UK based viewer,I am still kicking myself for missing the latest Battlestar Galactica run.No excuse really as there is nothing else new....


----------



## Pandæmonium (Aug 4, 2006)

I agree! I used to have Sky but diconnected it at my uni house after it was costing me and my mates way too much. I loved watching SG-1 and Atlantis on sky, but now, the terrestial channels have absolutely nothing! 

Im forced to DL everything off the net which im not a big fan of, simply due to the fact that u spend ages DLing something and then it doesn't work or the resolution is awful.


We non-sky dudes have a hard time ahead when it comes to sci-fi!


----------



## ray gower (Aug 5, 2006)

If the BBC had as many repeats as Sky there would be a national out cry. But I would agree TV is not only dreadfully dull, it is dreadfully bad too.

Consequently I've all but given up on TV and retreated to the radio. BBC7 in particular has a daily Sci/Fi section. 

If you are a regular radio drama listener much of it is repeats, there is a smattering of new stuff as well. Must be worth a try?


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 6, 2006)

Don't feel too bad - if you're not into the new stuff they're running - it's not much better here.

Though - some of the cable stations seem to have locked onto producing new shows and airing new episodes during the basic cable re-run season.


Only thing I'm really looking forward to right now is the Dresden series that SciFi is gonna put out in January.


----------



## Dave (Aug 6, 2006)

I've given in to your plugging H2, I've bought Storm Front to read on holiday.

Dave


----------

